# Hello All



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

hi all

first time on this forum but dougie black says its the muts nuts!

hopefully it will be!

Cheers

Lee


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

hi lee, welcome to the forum - i'm a pretty new joiner too,some interesting stuff on here.

look forward to seeing your posts


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

Hi Lee, looking great. Do you mind if i ask you what you weighed in at in your photo.

Looking very forward to picking your brains if you allow.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

cheers guys... just been looking round a few of the posts.... seems a great forum with no bull or idiots claiming to know everything!

dinosaur.. that was taken backstage at the WPF Scotland on sunday.. i won the under 70kg class ( :lol: yeaay - first ever win and first time id competed in a weight class) so was a touch under 70kg (11 stone 0lb) at 5'7... altho id eaten a few rice cakes and a big bar of dark choclate by the time id taken the photo lol.

Big UP to dougie for a fantastic show by the way!!!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi lee, welcome to the site bud. congratulations on your victory. nice shot in your avatar too. looking good man.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

WOW! you do look awsome man.

Im 12 stone at the moment and on a cut looks like ill be down to 11 stone soon, If i look half as good as you ill be well happy.

It's great to see someone who is 11 stone cut. Done yourself proud mate.

Whats your diet? do you mind if i ask a few questions, if not tell me to piss off.

lol

Dino


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

not at all mate ask away... theres no hidden secrets believe me.. just good old fashioned graft and common sense - and good advice!

diet is very basic - my diet advice (okay he just tells me what to eat - lol) comes from IFBB Pro Ian Morgan who runs a gym here in the north east. so he takes credit for my conditioning, he helps out alot of lads and gets them all shredded to the bone.. at the moment my diet is this:

Meal 1 - 200g turkey, 100g sweet potato, veg + 1 tbl spn Udos Oil

Meal 2 - 200g turkey, 50g sweet potato, veg + 1 tbl spn Udos Oil

Meal 3 - 200g turkey, 50g sweet potato, veg + 1 tbl spn Udos Oil

Meal 4 - 200g turkey, 50g sweet potato, veg + 1 tbl spn Udos Oil

Meal 5 - 200g turkey, 50g sweet potato, veg + 1 tbl spn Udos Oil

Meal 6 - 200g turkey, 50g sweet potato, veg + 1 tbl spn Udos Oil

Meal 7 - 200g turkey, 50g sweet potato, veg + 1 tbl spn Udos Oil

as you can see its very basic... and i eat alot of turkey (but have a lovely fiance who cooks most of it for me).. if im out and about and cant get the sweet potato cooked then i substitute for plain no salt rice cakes. i have no condiments or salt of any kind on food and only drink water. i also have 30g of alomds a day!

obviously this is very strict, and up until 2 weeks before a show i kept in beef on an evening (with hp sauce) and oats in the mornings as well as whey in morning and pre and post training (now i have turkey instead for all of these).. the difference to conditiong this gives after a couple of weeks is phenomenal.. as long as your fat is low down when you do it!

the first couple of days of dry turkey for breakfast were horrid... but now i look forward to it!! oh yeah i also do cardio twice a day pre contest - 1x30 mins on cross trainer before breakfast and 1x30 mins walking on treadmill before lunch... i also have 2 kids and a fiance and 2 cats and a full time job and train 5 days a week... so my life is very busy at moment and i basically live breath eat and sh*t bodybuilding until my last show on 28th may.. its very mentally and physically demanding.. but i love it and get such satisfaction!!

youll notice more and more that i tend to rant on!!! lol


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

mate you are a credit to man kind, fantastik read. i will add since i started cardio the dog has lost more weight than me, she's a border collie and looks more like a greyhound now. no seriously im doing ok with the cardio no where near your level, gee you must be motivated to hell.

thank you

Dino


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Welcome mate looking well ripped.

All that turkey must look forward to xmas


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

Hi Lee

awsome pic mate!!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello mate, welcome to a bodybuilding forum! Half the other forums are full of tin pot guru's and keyboard olympians, the others are no more than gossip columns and self indulgant ego trips.

Many of sundays trophy winners are on here, along with Shane "Bodyworks" Copley, Paul George, PScarb, Steve Flynn and other quality bodybuilders, they keep a little room for a wee fat scots bloke who posts regularly too, I think you met him on sunday too!

www.extremenutrition.co.uk

www.gasp-uk.com


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

lol... now now dougie... ill tell gary wilson what you just said about him!! lol..

already liking the forum mate... without being bitchy here i was amazed that on a certain other forum the owner and promoter of a recent show still has not posted any info about his show... promotion shouldnt be just about telling people how good the show WILL be!!

and i like the 25% off extreme offer too! 

thanks for all the nice comments guys.. im learning just like everyone else... but im lucky i get some good advice and have the support of my lovely fiance louise who puts up with my tiredness and grumpyness and never complains.. and believes in me just as much if not more than i do!

which is why i am marrying her on the 3rd of june!!! ...then my life will REALLY be over!! haha


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

hi there and welome


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

hi there and welome


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

hello msmotivator


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

hello msmotivator lol


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Good luck on June 3rd mate, should be a nice wedding if you get some sun to show. 

Bump 500th post. w00t 8) Most of which not spam might I add!


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

hitting the big numbers splinters!

cheers man - dont need luck tho - cant wait... not long now either!


----------

